# Slippery pick cure?



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

Ive been practicing allot of metal lately, playing pretty much at the edge of my speed threshold and I'm noticing more than ever my thumb getting sweaty and my pick sliding around a little. I have been using Jazz III's forever and can't imagine switching picks at this point for something with a grip on it, unless it was the same size and shape as a Jazz III. Are there any tricks to combat this at all.... aside from super gluing my pick to my thumb?


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

thumbpick.

ct


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

punch holes in the area of the pick where you hold it...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The challenge is that you want traction and grip, but without changing the feel and shape/thickness of the pick.

In this regard, the suggestion to use holes is a good one, although I'd suggest using a Dremel or drill press to pop a bunch of co-ordinated small holes that will result in a smooth, but porous surface.

The photos available on line show you a side with the logo, but I have no idea what's on the other side, or if both sides of the pick are identical. If the "other" side is smooth, then you have the option to sand it and impose a bit of light texture on it. Another possibility is apply a coating of some sort. For example, consider applying a bit of sandable primer, or perhaps just some paint or nail polish and sprinkle on some fine sand or even salt before it dries. Or just glue some sandpaper on that side.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

go too the music store and look for the picks that have the small bumps on them..they are red color..after using these i cant play with a smooth pick..

i found the picks, here the link

The Snarling Dogs Brain Picks feature a gritty grip surface to prevent slipping and memory tips for accurate picking. One dozen picks in a reusable tin. 
http://www.guitarcenter.com/Snarling-Dogs-Tin-Box-Brain-Picks-103656138-i1123426.gc


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

John Pearse "Pick Stuff"

click the link and scroll down a bit.

Breezy Ridge Instruments / John Pearse ® Accessories


----------



## wintle (Mar 25, 2008)

Dunlop has Jazz IIIs in Ultex - don't know if you've tried those, but I find them less slippery than the old Jazz IIIs.

Another suggestion would be finding a pick material that works for you and sanding the pick down to Jazz III size. Maybe even throw a bevel on while you're at it.

cheers


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

All great suggestions....thanks allot guys. Someone over on HC turned me on to these which seem like the perfect solution. I didn't know that they existed.

Dunlop Max Grip Jazz III Carbon Fiber Guitar Picks - 24-Pack 471R3C


----------



## rev156 (Mar 2, 2008)

The carbon fibre are ok but I find the tone thin after the ultex jazz III's. I found a product called Gorilla Snot, kinda like stick'em for picks. It works well but I don't like it personally.
Cheers


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Dava makes some picks with a rubbery grip. I found them useful when I had big issues with nerve interference in my right arm. 

GUITAR PICKS BY DAVA

Other than that, I've drilled 2 or 3 holes in Dunlopo Ultex picks and found that helped too. I stacked several picks in a small pile, used painter's tape to secure them together, pencil marked the spots for the holes, and using a slow speed drilled holes using a drill press. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

I used to lose picks all the time but now I do this:









My thumb and finger meet in the middle so I never lose one now.

I have one of those multi-size bits that gradually increases the size of the hole and it works well...never broken one either (mind you, I use thick picks).


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I use the same pics and had the same problem.

Its and easy fix if your ok with sharp knifes preferably serrated.
I use the serrated edge and do a criss cross pattern across both sides right to the bottom of the USA stamp.
This knife edge lifts the plastic up a bit and gives it a great texture, a no slip grip if you will.

Just make sure you put the pic on an old magazine flat on the table, a couple strokes back and forth will do it.
If you bleed, do it on your right hand and not your fretting fingers LOL!!


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Gizmo

Just seen your idea which is great, I will try it tonight.
I see the big benifit is that the pic will always be centered on your fingers instead of wondering around!

Must make for funky looking fingers after a while eh!


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

It has the added benefit that if the hole is big enough, I can store the pick on the foot switch of one of my pedals between sets!!! ;-)


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I rarely drop picks--I use a variety of types--mostly tortex.
But if you like Jazz III's, as was mentioned on page 1--check out these


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

Ha....love the name of one of them....black stiffo ;-)


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I have the same slippery pick issues. Right now I have a love/hate relationship with Dava picks. I love the way they do not slip because of the contours and grip. I hate them, because I, as often as not, use the "wrong", more rounded tip of the pick, and you just can't do that with a Dava. Anyone make a really thin but stiff pick?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I have the same slippery pick issues. Right now I have a love/hate relationship with Dava picks. I love the way they do not slip because of the contours and grip. I hate them, because I, as often as not, use the "wrong", more rounded tip of the pick, and you just can't do that with a Dava. Anyone make a really thin but stiff pick?


Wegen TF100 *might* fit the bill, it's the thinest/stiffest one I know, though even it is 1.0mm. Wegen's Guitar Picks 
Otherwise, I'd try a Dunlop Ultex if you haven't already.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

zontar said:


> I rarely drop picks--I use a variety of types--mostly tortex.
> But if you like Jazz III's, as was mentioned on page 1--check out these


I have a tortex shaped just like a Jazz III, picked it up a while back. It has that different powdery finish to it that doesn't seem to slip as much.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Been fighting the same problem as everyone else with slippery pick syndrome. Stopped by a shop last night to see what they might have to replace my usual Tortex yellows. Grabbed a dozen Dunlop gater grips. They seem just a touch stiffer (.71 gater vs .73 tortex), but substantially "stickier" on the fingers. We'll see how I feel after a while, but initial impression is pretty positive.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I use those purple tortex picks, had the same sliding problem

what I do is dab a soldering iron onto both sides a few times, where you hold it...makes little craters that are perfect for keeping a grip


----------



## Spellcaster (Jan 7, 2008)

I haven't tried this, but I suspect Liquid Electrical Tape available at auto supply houses would work. It would thicken the area of the pick that you grasp, and it's possible to texture it slightly when you apply it.


----------



## Orcslayer (Feb 2, 2009)

+1 on the Dava picks - I use the green Dava "control by Dave Storey" model. They have a raised cross-hatched pattern & large raised logo which I find I can grip well. They also have a thinner middle "hinge" - hold them above the hinge & they're good for rythym; hold them below the hinge & they're good for fast leads.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Not a fan of the Dava picks here, I find they feel too rubbery and don't have a nice tone.


----------



## rev156 (Mar 2, 2008)

I've found Tortex black gold 1.0, 1.14 were slippery after a bit of playing, tried the jazz III ultex. The raised lettering on the ultex works great, but the compromise is it's now 1.38mm, but also I love the tone!
I watched a Paul Gilbert vid (utube PG pick techniques) and after trying his method, which was new to me, no more slipping picks, even the black gold. I also obtained 1 of his Ibanez sig picks which are 1.0 and just slightly larger than the jazz III. FANTASTIC! Only problem= order is from Japan. So I ordered 100. Hopefully they'll be here soon. It's been 2 months now!
Cheers


----------



## AlcolmX (Oct 12, 2009)

Check out around the 4:20 mark for an ingenious solution to your problem:
[video=youtube;KRnDMPbtUSM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRnDMPbtUSM[/video]


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

Gotta love seeing stuff like this from past decades and hearing about smokers/smoking like it's no big deal at all. Anyone that went on T.V nowadays and said that would get lynched LOL.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

rev156 said:


> I've found Tortex black gold 1.0, 1.14 were slippery after a bit of playing, tried the jazz III ultex. The raised lettering on the ultex works great, but the compromise is it's now 1.38mm, but also I love the tone!
> I watched a Paul Gilbert vid (utube PG pick techniques) and after trying his method, which was new to me, no more slipping picks, even the black gold. I also obtained 1 of his Ibanez sig picks which are 1.0 and just slightly larger than the jazz III. FANTASTIC! Only problem= order is from Japan. So I ordered 100. Hopefully they'll be here soon. It's been 2 months now!
> Cheers


I'm going to have to check that out, in the meantime Danny Gatton's method works pretty well.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Oops double post for some reason--I must have double clicked in error.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bolero said:


> I use those purple tortex picks, had the same sliding problem
> 
> what I do is dab a soldering iron onto both sides a few times, where you hold it...makes little craters that are perfect for keeping a grip


Really?
Tortexes stay in my fingers quite well.
We must have some different sort of chemicals in our fingers.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

zontar said:


> Really?
> Tortexes stay in my fingers quite well.
> We must have some different sort of chemicals in our fingers.


I had the same problem with tortex picks and then I don't know if my local shop got in a different batch of them or something but I keep them seperate. One set is fairly slippery and the others I don't have any issues with.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

This thread has caused me to get some Dava picks. My daughter gave me a small bag of different picks for Christmas and one of which is a Dava Grip Tip. I've been using it the last couple of days and after reading about how to actually use it, these picks are great for playing rhythm and lead at the same time, which can be done by just by changing the position of your grip.

BTW, if you buy it at the Dava store right now, they don't charge shipping if you buy 2 packs. It was $15.00 for 2 packs of six.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Chito said:


> This thread has caused me to get some Dava picks. My daughter gave me a small bag of different picks for Christmas and one of which is a Dava Grip Tip. I've been using it the last couple of days and after reading about how to actually use it, these picks are great for playing rhythm and lead at the same time, which can be done by just by changing the position of your grip.
> 
> BTW, if you buy it at the Dava store right now, they don't charge shipping if you buy 2 packs. It was $15.00 for 2 packs of six.


Glad you like them, they don't suit me--I prefer a thick pick and I do alter where I hold the pick for certain things--so when they start flapping at certain times, it doesn't work for me.
But they can work for those who like to switch gauges.
So good to hear they work for you.


----------



## Stickman (Oct 27, 2009)

Assuming that you don't want to change the type of picks you use, you could try this:


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

I work at a music store, and we sell tons of the Dava Grip Tip picks. They're very popular, and available everywhere.

I just score the sides of my Jazz III's with a razor. That seems to keep 'em stuck to my fingers.


----------



## rguy56 (Jan 2, 2011)

I've been using a heavy triangular dunlop pick. If slipping causes rotation, I can just go with the flow...


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

I use Jazz III reds also. I switched fto these from Brain picks which are super grippy... my solution... I scratch the pick lightly in a criss cross patter with my leatherman "woodsaw" blade. It makes for an excellent never slip grip surface. Try it and see for yourself it's better than the Brain pick grip.
The same blade can be found on Wenger and Victorinox swiss army knives.
I hold the tip of the pick with needle noce pliers and lightly scrape the surface till it's to my liking.


----------



## MonsterGrips (Feb 15, 2014)

Destropiate said:


> Ive been practicing allot of metal lately, playing pretty much at the edge of my speed threshold and I'm noticing more than ever my thumb getting sweaty and my pick sliding around a little. I have been using Jazz III's forever and can't imagine switching picks at this point for something with a grip on it, unless it was the same size and shape as a Jazz III. Are there any tricks to combat this at all.... aside from super gluing my pick to my thumb?


***********™ were specifically designed for this purpose, so you can enjoy your favorite picks with an amazing grip!
***********™ are a revolutionary guitar pick grip that is super grippy, non-sticky, and stays clean. Surprisingly durable, yet ultra-thin, it is extremely comfortable and is certain to enhance your playing experience. Monster Grips™ amazing properties allow you to hold the pick even more lightly, producing even better articulation, while reducing fatigue.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Ah, the thread from the dead makes sense now...


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

MonsterGrips said:


> Monster Grips™ (blah blah, advertising)


Aren't those just the Glue Dots you get a craft stores? Those are awesome for everything and dirt cheap.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Spammy McSpamster said:


> Monster Grips™ were specifically designed for this purpose, so you can enjoy your favorite picks with an amazing grip!
> Monster Grips™ are a revolutionary guitar pick grip that is super grippy, non-sticky, and stays clean. Surprisingly durable, yet ultra-thin, it is extremely comfortable and is certain to enhance your playing experience. Monster Grips™ amazing properties allow you to hold the pick even more lightly, producing even better articulation, while reducing fatigue.


I think that you should send a bunch free to each member here for subjecting us to your spam.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Spam spam spam spam


----------



## doblander (Dec 8, 2019)

Fail safe no slip picks are home made. Someone else has already mentioned it. Trace your pick on sand paper. Cut the tracing out, snip off sufficient to leave the pick tip adequately exposed. Glue the traced sandpaper minus tip onto both sides of pick. Put some weight on the newly glued pick to ensure tight adhesion of paper to contoured surface.Cheap easy and perfect. Lasts very long time.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

__





Select from our log list of natural Materials | Timber Tones


Timber Tones use over 150 natural materials to make the finest guitar picks in the world




www.timber-tones.com


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow why resurrect at 10 year old thread. hahaha

I'm like most of the guys who posted here who use Jazz IIIs, the best pick that I have found that doesn't slip are the Blue Chip Picks. They stick to your fingers. I've been using mine for almost 10 years now. The only thing is the picks are expensive. But these picks never ever wear out that's why it's expensive. These ones I"m using is exactly the same size as a Jazz III. When I took this photo, I've used it for over 4 years. As you can see there is no wear and tear at the tip. And like I said the material makes it stick to your fingers I have only dropped a pick twice since I've been using them.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah, I've been using Blue Chips for several years as well, for all the well-documented reasons. 

Beyond that, I'm a big proponent of holes for gripping, but drill them, punching holes will crack the pick.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Every couple of days take a nail file or light grit sandpaper and rough up the skin on your thumb and finger. In a couple of months your skin will be really tough and less prone to sweating.


----------



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)

Destropiate said:


> Ive been practicing allot of metal lately, playing pretty much at the edge of my speed threshold and I'm noticing more than ever my thumb getting sweaty and my pick sliding around a little. I have been using Jazz III's forever and can't imagine switching picks at this point for something with a grip on it, unless it was the same size and shape as a Jazz III. Are there any tricks to combat this at all.... aside from super gluing my pick to my thumb?


Try a Chicken Pick Shredder 3.5mm, different size and shape but doesn’t slip, has better tone and very comfortable. I played jazz III‘s for years and noticed a huge improvement in my playing after switching (I can’t even play jazz III’s anymore)


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Chicken Picks, V Pick, Gravity Picks, Blue Chip all don't slip.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Chito said:


> Wow why resurrect at 10 year old thread. hahaha


Pick technology has advanced over those ten years.
Are the current one's being discussed available back then? 



sulphur said:


> V Pick


I currently use this.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Pick technology has advanced over those ten years.
> Are the current one's being discussed available back then?


Actually Blue Chip picks have been around since 2008. They got popular with mandolin players initially before guitar players caught on to it. I believe I got mine in 2010 sometime after this thread was started.


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

V-PICKS
They have a vast range. The picks are made of hardened acrylic and get sticky with body heat
Any shape or size and thickness

Not cheap but really good.and Vinni is a gentleman


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

I don't have a better pick suggestion than those listed. I'm a Jazz III guy, myself.

At some point I decided to overhaul my picking technique after watching the Guthrie Govan video below. One of the unexpected results is that I have a better grip on my pick overall. I never worry about it falling out of my hand.

My only other suggestion is to embrace the metalness of black sweatbands for your wrist.






Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## nman (Sep 14, 2019)

I like the Traynor pick I got somewhere, and a Jim Dunlop 1 mm for their thinness and stiffness. I run a knife across the upper third of the pick, no slip.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

warplanegrey said:


>


Those are the picks that I often use. I like the red 0.73's


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I used to drill several holes of varying sizes, in other words, experimentation.

Eventually I came across these Cat Tongues at L&M. I needed a pick to try out a guitar and grabbed a pick from the pick bins. I am surprising at how much I like them. I still drop the occasional pick while playing, but less often. My wrists and hands are on there way to being seriously, arthritically challenged. I have my favourites (red), but I eventually bought a variety pack of them to experience the various thickness options. It is kind of a Velcro feel with my rough, worn finger tips.


----------



## Davestp1 (Apr 25, 2006)

Works for me. YMMV









Mr.Power Guitar Pick Cork Grip Standard Anti-skid Picks Grip 18mm/0.7inch 20Pcs | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Mr.Power Guitar Pick Cork Grip Standard Anti-skid Picks Grip 18mm/0.7inch 20Pcs at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Chito said:


> Wow why resurrect at 10 year old thread. hahaha
> 
> I'm like most of the guys who posted here who use Jazz IIIs, the best pick that I have found that doesn't slip are the Blue Chip Picks. They stick to your fingers. I've been using mine for almost 10 years now. The only thing is the picks are expensive. But these picks never ever wear out that's why it's expensive. These ones I"m using is exactly the same size as a Jazz III. When I took this photo, I've used it for over 4 years. As you can see there is no wear and tear at the tip. And like I said the material makes it stick to your fingers I have only dropped a pick twice since I've been using them.
> 
> View attachment 324960


Same here, not only do they not slip but they seem to glide through the strings better. Dunlop prime tones are supposed to be similar but I find they don't sound as warm as the blue chip equivalent.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Vinni at v-picks is convinced that thicker picks stress Your hands less. I also agree. My 3-4mm picks are the most comfortable. 




Tone Chaser said:


> I used to drill several holes of varying sizes, in other words, experimentation.
> 
> Eventually I came across these Cat Tongues at L&M. I needed a pick to try out a guitar and grabbed a pick from the pick bins. I am surprising at how much I like them. I still drop the occasional pick while playing, but less often. My wrists and hands are on there way to being seriously, arthritically challenged. I have my favourites (red), but I eventually bought a variety pack of them to experience the various thickness options. It is kind of a Velcro feel with my rough, worn finger tips.
> View attachment 325179


----------

